# Mercedes X Class



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Here's a quote from the CEO OF MB-USA:

'BMW has the X3, and Land Rover has the Freelander. The buzz says Mercedes is looking to build a similar vehicle called the X-Class.'

http://www.autoweek.com/cat_content.mv?port_code=autoweek&cat_code=carnews&loc_code=index&content_code=09297657

Seems to me, BMW should try to stop MB from potentially using 'X' in an SUV/SAV sense.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

X-Class?

R-Class?

B-Class?

Although I knew about the GST (but I didn't know it would be called an R-Class model), I didn't know Mercedes had so many plans for all these other cars. Looks a bit ambitious, especially with AMG models for every model line.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

PhilH said:


> X-Class?
> 
> R-Class?
> 
> ...


Yeah i remeber back in the day when it was just C-, E- and S-...heck, even before that with the 190- and 300-.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

LeucX3 said:


> Yeah i remeber back in the day when it was just C-, E- and S-...heck, even before that with the 190- and 300-.


It is a real alphabet soup thest days...here are the ones that I could come up with

C-,CL-,CLK-,E-,S-,SL-,M-...

:tsk: Did I miss any?

Of course BMW is so much better by using stricltly numbers


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> C-,CL-,CLK-,E-,S-,SL-,M-...


SLK
SLR
CLS (OR ELK or whatever the hell they decided to name the thing)
G
V
A

What I'm really hoping is that BMW decides to preserve some of the purity of M (you M+SMG=unpure people can keep quiet) and not go chasing MB down the slap-a-blower-on-everything-and-AMG-it route.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> It is a real alphabet soup thest days...here are the ones that I could come up with
> 
> C-,CL-,CLK-,E-,S-,SL-,M-...
> 
> ...


SLK, G (as for the US)

.. and BMW has the X (non-number)


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> What I'm really hoping is that BMW decides to preserve some of the purity of M (you M+SMG=unpure people can keep quiet) and not go chasing MB down the slap-a-blower-on-everything-and-AMG-it route.


I agree, part of the elegence of the BMW line in general (not to mention the M line) is the lack of forced induction of any kind. I do wonder if at some point they are going to bow to peer pressure in the HP wars and start adding turbos or blowers in their smaller displacement engines. I can't imagine there is that much power left to eek out of the existing line of engines without increasing displacement.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> I agree, part of the elegence of the BMW line in general (not to mention the M line) is the lack of forced induction of any kind. I do wonder if at some point they are going to bow to peer pressure in the HP wars and start adding turbos or blowers in their smaller displacement engines. I can't imagine there is that much power left to eek out of the existing line of engines without increasing displacement.


Well, there has been that talk of having a turbo L6 'NG6' in the 3er lineup to fill the gap in between the '330' and 'M3' equivalents in the E90 product line. M 'people' have been quoted over the last couple of years as saying that there will not be any forced induction M cars, though as much as M=///Marketing these days, I wouldn't be surprised if marketing ends up winning over philosophy.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Well, there has been that talk of having a turbo L6 'NG6' in the 3er lineup to fill the gap in between the '330' and 'M3' equivalents in the E90 product line. M 'people' have been quoted over the last couple of years as saying that there will not be any forced induction M cars, though as much as M=///Marketing these days, I wouldn't be surprised if marketing ends up winning over philosophy.


I had been hearing those rumors of turbo doom and gloom also. I wouldn't be surprised if forced induction does work its way into the M line eventually. The costs of engineering and building a high output engine will some day have to be weighed against "bolt on power" in an effort to keep costs down and yet still keep up with the S's, AMG's and R's of the world.

In defence of Mercedes, that C230 Kompressor I drove last weekend was pretty quick and I didn't notice a bit of lag... :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It's not that I'd mind seeing a turbo, especially if BMW decides to make it 'tweakable' like the Japanese have done (yeah right), which could make it fun for those with a LOT of $$$ who want to build 1200bhp monster cars. More likely, though, it'll be more along the lines of SAAB or Volvo, mostly for the marketing power of a turbo (now that forced induction isn't the LeBaron-induced evil word it was in the 80s). I was reading some info on the SA-only E23 745i, which had a S38 M motor in it vs 745s in other markets that had the turbo M30, where BMW decided that it was easier (though more costly) to get the same power out of the M motor rather than the turbo.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

So i guess no one cares if MB comes up with an SAV with the X-class designation?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LeucX3 said:


> So i guess no one cares if MB comes up with an SAV with the X-class designation?


it didn't sound like they would actually use the "X-class" designation. Plus it would come branded as a Smart.

edit: well, maybe it did sound like that


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think BMW owns "X" any more than Nissan owns "Z". Nissan's lawyers did get BMW to avoid marketing them as "Z series" cars so you'll always see the full Z4 name. 

Similarly, Mercedes will market their cars as the X500 and X320 and BMW will have the X5 and X3. They're different enough that the lawyers for each company won't start lawsuits and we're smart enough as consumers to know the difference between a Mercedes and a BMW.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *snip* we're smart enough as consumers to know the difference between a Mercedes and a BMW.


Thats a pretty big assuption these days when talking about the general public. :tsk:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> I don't think BMW owns "X" any more than Nissan owns "Z". Nissan's lawyers did get BMW to avoid marketing them as "Z series" cars so you'll always see the full Z4 name.
> 
> Similarly, Mercedes will market their cars as the X500 and X320 and BMW will have the X5 and X3. They're different enough that the lawyers for each company won't start lawsuits and we're smart enough as consumers to know the difference between a Mercedes and a BMW.


If BMW was an American company, they'd be in court faster than you can say 'litigation'


----------



## M-ClassGuy (Mar 3, 2005)

*All Wrong*

Hey i thought i would tell you guys that there is not going to be a X-Class Mercedes. The x is just a rumour floating around the internet. What the x really is, is an extended version of the M-class. Some say that its going to be the new version of the old G-Class but thats just rumour floating around the plant.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

could MB call it an X? there has to be something with laaw there, but if they do everyone will think MB coppied BMW


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Desertnate said:


> It is a real alphabet soup thest days...here are the ones that I could come up with
> 
> C-,CL-,CLK-,E-,S-,SL-,M-...
> 
> ...


I really like the fact that I can look at any BMW trunk and know right away what series level and engine the car has. :thumbup: No guesswork...is E before C, or near S, and is a SL or CL............MB really bothers me lately.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Test_Engineer said:


> I really like the fact that I can look at any BMW trunk and know right away what series level and engine the car has. :thumbup: No guesswork...is E before C, or near S, and is a SL or CL............MB really bothers me lately.


You can sometimes just look at the rims to see what the car is all about too.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

LeucX3 said:


> Here's a quote from the CEO OF MB-USA:
> 
> 'BMW has the X3, and Land Rover has the Freelander. The buzz says Mercedes is looking to build a similar vehicle called the X-Class.'
> 
> ...


Link isn't working anymore, but I doubt it'll be called the X-class. I thought that was an old rumor, and MLK (ala CL-CLK, SL-SLK, ML-MLK) was more likely as the name.


----------

